# 3 car seats in a Honda???



## kgrfcharlton (Oct 24, 2005)

I didn't know where to post this, but I need help!

I know this is impossible, but I am almost 37 weeks & we have everything we need (birth kit came today







).........except a vehicle to fit our 3 kids in!

I tried to look online today & just got discouraged w/what I found, but anyone ever heard of putting 3 carseats (one could be a booster) in a '97 Honda Accord 2 door??? Am I crazy for asking? This has just snuck up on us & the only way we could get another vehicle right now is to put one on a charge card b/c of some bad personal & business ventures gone bad.

I measured & I have like 46" across the back seat. Anyone know or can point me in the right direction???


----------



## unityco (Jan 17, 2007)

I've found the best resource for carseat issues is http://car-seat.org - if they can't help you, I don't know who can!

I can tell you one of the narrowest carseats on the market is the Sunshine Kids Radian - you may be able to squeeze three in with that model!

Good luck!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, the skinniest would be 3 radians.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Probably not what you want to hear since you already said you can't get a different car . . .but

I wanted to let you know that the older Buicks are much wider in the back seat and we CAN fit three carseats back there. So, if you run out of options, maybe sell the Honda for cash (not trade in) and get an older Buick.

Amy


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

3 in a '97 Honda Civic: http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r...f/DSCN6214.jpg

Once the baby needed to be out of a bucket seat (at 5 months old) we had to suck it up and buy a minivan because we could not fit a rear-facing Britax in the middle.
However, now that the baby is over a year old, while the minivan was in the shop I did manage to fit the Britax Advantage (same size as a Roundabout) front-facing with 2 high-backed boosters now that the boys are both over 40" and 40lbs.
It really depends on the age and requirements of the older kids.


----------



## kgrfcharlton (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you! Very encouraging about 3 in the Honda & if worse comes to worse, it's nice to know we could get a Buick (which i'm sure be cheaper than older minivans).

I really appreciate you all responding!!!


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

I second both "it is possible in a Honda" and "easy in a Buick!"

I have put 3 across in both a '92 Honda Civic and a '93 Buick Century.
In the Civic, both Turbobooster - Snugride - Peg Perego primo Viaggio and Turbobooster - Touriva - Scenera have worked (Touriva and Scenera both RF and FF)

3 Radians would work better than either of those combos, as theya re narrower.

In the Buick, as of today i have Turbobooster - Safeseat - Radian in preparation for the new baby.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

The radians are 17 inches at their widest point which comes out to 51 inches, but the base is a lot narrower so you might be able to puzzle them together if they are facing different directions. A rear facing radian might be to tall for a two door though. The snugride is 17.5 inches at its widest and narrower at some points so I think that it is possible if you get at least two radians. Good luck.


----------

